# Looking for small lathe



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

It amazes me how many large lathes are on craigslist but yet small ones are non existent. 
I'm looking for a small benchtop lathe for little projects but mostly turning acrylic and eva foam for fishing rods. 

Anyone know anyone wanting sell one?


----------



## nicklas1976 (Apr 23, 2013)

Harbor Freight


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

That is my backup plan. I was hoping to save a little cash and buy usedso that i had a good chuck too.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good luck...a good chuck is probably gonna cost ya more than a small used lathe....


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

The pops offered an older craftsman metal working lathe to me for free last night. needs a little tlc but I'm wondering if that would would work. The chuck is a three jaw but not self centering.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

JuiceGoose said:


> The pops offered an older craftsman metal working lathe to me for free last night. needs a little tlc but I'm wondering if that would would work. The chuck is a three jaw but not self centering.


A small metal lathe would be wonderful.

I would stay away from the HF wood lathes for now. Get you a used Jet if possible but also look on Amazon for their turncrafters. They are nice and I use one. I would also suggest getting a Midi lathe rather than one of the mini/micros but I'm not sure what you plan on turning.

Variable speed controller is nice but not a big deal if you have to do it manually, only takes a minute to change the belts. Most times you won't need to be messing with it anyways.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks bill chatted with the pops and it looks like the lathe he has that he'll be giving me is the old tried and true craftsman atlas 6" metal lathe


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)




----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

I bought a small wood lathe at Harbor Freight ($120) about 4-5 yrs. ago. Bought the extended warranty, just in case. But never needed it. Has worked flawless for me, turning pens, etc. 
I know it's a **** shoot when you buy something there, but, I also have a 10" sliding, compound miter saw that I bought over 8 years ago ($100). I use it almost every day and have used it to install HUNDREDS of thousands s.f. of wood flooring with.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I use my drill press to shape grips for rods. My drill press has 3 pulleys and 2 belts, so the speed can be changed into 12 choices, with 3050 RPM max down to 140 RPM min. I was able to find a live center to put in the table "socket" if that makes sense, meaning I loosen and remove the flat table and replace it with a live center. I bought a few mandrels of different diameter. Granted, the work is vertical instead of horizontal, but for EVA foam or cork or even hypalon I have tried so far, it works well. Sometimes I must wrap a little masking tape on the mandrel to increase the OD just a hair so the EVA or cork doesn't slip on it. I shape the outside how I want it, then ream the ID to fit my blank. A half round file first and then sandpaper usually works.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

if you're still looking, I know of a Jet mini for sale for $275 in Katy area.


----------

